# 2 little beauties



## Pedropete1 (May 3, 2020)

Well it's time to roll up my sleeves as I am surrounded by olive wood trees these 2 little beauties are a little special notice the red colour inset

So where do I start at all I have is a hobby band saw a few chisels and plenty of sandpaper. A friend mentioned a WW 2 Spitfire P51 Mustang to carve out as my previous occupation was an aircraft engineer, then it hit home.

A de Havilland Mosquito is constructed mostly of wood, it was nicknamed the "Wooden Wonder a long project in the making my only concern is do I try to add a glass / plastic cockpit or leave well along.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm trying to decipher what your taking about Pete.
It sounds like your going to fly in a wooden plane to plant a apple tree so you can shoot arrows without hitting your wife kitchen.
Am I close?


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm just going to suggest it… Don't post if you are drunk or high. Nice looking Olive though.


----------



## Pedropete1 (May 3, 2020)

> I'm trying to decipher what your taking about Pete.
> It sounds like your going to fly in a wooden plane to plant a apple tree so you can shoot arrows without hitting your wife kitchen.
> Am I close?
> 
> - Aj2


----------



## Pedropete1 (May 3, 2020)

Not far off Aj2 The wife was not happy with the out come of the first apple with an arrow attached see picture now she wants a red colour apple so I may have to give in this time. But I may need that wooden plane de Havilland Mosquito if I make the same mistake but I really want to do the plane.


----------

